# Most common end serving size?



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

what is the most common end serving size? looking to buy some Halo, should I get the 0.14?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



jskd said:


> what is the most common end serving size? looking to buy some Halo, should I get the 0.14?


what is the most common I would say BCY 3D, altho I also use some hallo .14


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

jskd said:


> what is the most common end serving size? looking to buy some Halo, should I get the 0.14?


That's what I use, I also have used it for centre servings on 24 strands of 452X.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I use BCY #3D for all string end servings, idler wheel servings and anything else that doesn't really take a beating, I use .014" Halo also but just on the cable end that takes the abuse from the cam lobe, everything else is #3D, I have tried using only Halo but I always get some peep rotation for some reason so I just stick with the cheaper #3D


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use BCY 3-D & Brownell Crown am getting ready to order some Halo though .


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Can .019 halo be used for end serving as well or is that too thick?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*halo*



jskd said:


> Can .019 halo be used for end serving as well or is that too thick?


i have a set of strings i built over a year ago on my prestige. I used .019 halo for all the servings except the center serving, so far i have not had any trouble.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

How many strands was your string? 20 strands 452x or more?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*strands*



jskd said:


> How many strands was your string? 20 strands 452x or more?


24 cable and 24 string


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been using 14 halo on the loop itself and 19 Halo serving down the cable or string


----------



## KiwiMaoriBoii69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nitroboy said:


> I use BCY #3D for all string end servings, idler wheel servings and anything else that doesn't really take a beating, I use .014" Halo also but just on the cable end that takes the abuse from the cam lobe, everything else is #3D, I have tried using only Halo but I always get some peep rotation for some reason so I just stick with the cheaper #3D


Cheers for the food for thought


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I also have been using 50 lb test power pro braid and suffix 832 braid for end servings white and moss green. Has been holding up as good as halo and the white looks just like clear halo to me.


----------

